# Allett C34



## scarlso2 (May 8, 2017)

I've been trying to plan a solution for my future lawn and the Allett C34 seemed like an ideal solution. Ive always wanted to see one and price it out. Someone on the forum let me know that Horizon here in the US is a new distributor for them. I reached out and little did I know there's a warehouse full of Allett's in stock less than a mile from my house! They were nice enough to let me take a look at the C34.

Unfortunately for me it costs more than a new truck. It does seem like an amazing machine. The reel engages with the top bar and the separate drive engagement is very smoothe and featherable. The machine is heavy and the reps at horizon said the quality of cut is amazing. They tell me they're having a lot of success selling it to sports teams. As a competitor to a new Toro Reelmaster/greensmaster I guess it's cost effective, performs more tasks and might have a better cut due to no tires. Not quite as wide but I guess the cartridge system is appealing.

Here's my quote along with some pictures just in case anyone's made of money. My understanding is they can sell the entire Allett lineup including their rotary mowers and they have a lot of them in stock


----------



## gpbrown60 (Apr 7, 2018)

I can't see how they can sell them at that price. Unbelievably expensive!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Wow! Very nice!


----------



## silvercymbal (Sep 17, 2018)

Believe me, I love all things power equipment but for what is basically an unknown brand in the US they are never going to get this kind of prices with Toro and JD dominating the market unless they really have a dramatic difference to offer. In that price range also most people aren't going to switch cartridges they will have dedicated machines. I love Brtitish stuff so I am no hater but they need to be realistic.


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

I drool over a C20 almost daily. I contacted Allett in the UK. No dealer in Canada but they would sell direct to me. $10K Canadian for power unit and 10 blade cartridge. Probably worth every penny but
hard to justify for home use.


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

Really strange seeing a honda engine look so tiny on the top of that mower. Really puts into perspective how MASSIVE that 34" reel is.

For the price, however, you could get 3x swardmans and weld them together like a triplex.


----------



## scarlso2 (May 8, 2017)

It really is massive in-person. I priced one out in the UK and the same items came to around $20,000 USD if I remember correctly. I brought this up to Horizon and they said the almost doubling of the price comes from duties, tariffs, customs, and freight (and probably a healthy markup). I still don't think I could justify that lower price. From a homeowner's perspective I don't think there's a way to make those numbers work, but maybe they cut better deals when an MLB team orders 10 or something.

Either way I keep hearing rumors of a larger, commercial Swardman. I'm VERY excited to see what comes of that... I really hope it's affordable/I win the lottery!


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

Allett and Dennis are the Toro and JD of England. Very well engineered and built but with many more versions of their mowers for specialized applications and both have a cartridge line available. I did spot an Allett being used at Lambeau Field on tv. The C20 in Canada is about the same price as a new GM1000. 
Swardman has a long way to go to compete with the British commercial cylinder mowers.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

silvercymbal said:


> Believe me, I love all things power equipment but for what is basically an unknown brand in the US they are never going to get this kind of prices with Toro and JD dominating the market unless they really have a dramatic difference to offer. In that price range also most people aren't going to switch cartridges they will have dedicated machines. I love Brtitish stuff so I am no hater but they need to be realistic.


Do you know the price of a new JD (e.g. 220E)?


----------



## silvercymbal (Sep 17, 2018)

g-man said:


> silvercymbal said:
> 
> 
> > Believe me, I love all things power equipment but for what is basically an unknown brand in the US they are never going to get this kind of prices with Toro and JD dominating the market unless they really have a dramatic difference to offer. In that price range also most people aren't going to switch cartridges they will have dedicated machines. I love Brtitish stuff so I am no hater but they need to be realistic.
> ...


Looks like $12k.


----------



## silvercymbal (Sep 17, 2018)

Shindoman said:


> Allett and Dennis are the Toro and JD of England. Very well engineered and built but with many more versions of their mowers for specialized applications and both have a cartridge line available. I did spot an Allett being used at Lambeau Field on tv. The C20 in Canada is about the same price as a new GM1000.
> Swardman has a long way to go to compete with the British commercial cylinder mowers.


Makes sense, they definitely looks very nice for sure!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

silvercymbal said:


> g-man said:
> 
> 
> > silvercymbal said:
> ...


15k including the grass catcher and groomer. That's only 22in cutting width instead of 34in. With the whole system to switch cartridges, I think the allett is a really good deal, if buying new.

34in single double stripes will look really nice.


----------



## silvercymbal (Sep 17, 2018)

g-man said:


> silvercymbal said:
> 
> 
> > g-man said:
> ...


Good point then! I didn't realize they were that expensive. Learn something new every day.


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

https://www.dennisuk.com
Take a look at these mowers. I want a FT510. Better buy some lottery tickets.


----------



## silvercymbal (Sep 17, 2018)

Shindoman said:


> https://www.dennisuk.com
> Take a look at these mowers. I want a FT510. Better buy some lottery tickets.


Whoa! It's funny that they don't seem to sell the wider walk behind units, maybe just a european thing. I know I saw a lot of the mowers for "cricketZ" fields.


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

I do recall him telling me that the c34 was around 13k I was thinking that this came with a reel mower cartridge.

https://youtu.be/QzwEuDiglKo


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Wide stripes are the best stripes.


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

Ware said:


> Wide stripes are the best stripes.


This is true


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I'm waiting for a Cub Cadet Infinity cut review. The C34 would be too big for my yard, but I like the wide stripes.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Same here. @wardconnor mentioned near the end of the video that they are supposed to release a ~27". That would be about right.


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

I want a British Cylinder mower. I think I need to start a GoFundMe page.


----------



## 95mmrenegade (Jul 31, 2017)

I spoke with the guy in SC about a Buffalo 34 and was blown away about the prices. I feel like if your spending that kind of money the infinicut from cub cadet is a better machine.


----------



## scarlso2 (May 8, 2017)

I just asked for a quote from Horizon for the C24 and the C20... I feel like that's a direct comparison to Swardman. I'm guessing it's going to be double or triple the price of the Swardman. I'd love to hear Allett's reasons for why theirs would be that much more


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

scarlso2 said:


> I just asked for a quote from Horizon for the C24 and the C20... I feel like that's a direct comparison to Swardman. I'm guessing it's going to be double or triple the price of the Swardman. I'd love to hear Allett's reasons for why theirs would be that much more


With all due respect, I don't think you can compare an Allett to a Swardman. The Allett is a commercial grade machine that is more comparable to a Toro Gm or a JD. They are proven machines that have been in operation around the world for many years. The Swardman is a brand new design that is geared to the homeowner. I think the C20 weighs about 100 lbs more than the same size Swardman. Swardman is comparing theirs to a Tru Cut or Caltrimmer yet they are almost double the price. The Allett Kensington is a better comparison to a Swardman.


----------



## scarlso2 (May 8, 2017)

Shindoman said:


> scarlso2 said:
> 
> 
> > I just asked for a quote from Horizon for the C24 and the C20... I feel like that's a direct comparison to Swardman. I'm guessing it's going to be double or triple the price of the Swardman. I'd love to hear Allett's reasons for why theirs would be that much more
> ...


I think you make some fair points regarding comparing Swardman to the C range as far as weight and history and targeted use, but I'd disagree with Swardman being comparable to the Kensington except for cost. The Kensington is made of significant amounts of plastic and generally feels pretty cheap. having handled all 3 the Swardman felt much closer to the C range


----------

